# 8" Elongatus Black Maske



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, I went and met with Nate today and made the Trade







I am very excited and within 10 minutes of being in the tank, he smoked 3 feeders







and he was coming at my finger







This is by far a Badass fish









I will have many more pics up tonight, sorry for the bad quality, I was in a hurry


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Notice the whit in the front of his mouth, those are his big ass teeth


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

why did nate want to sell his gatus???

nice pick up by the way..


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

why you ask, because I have Bundy








Brandon--------------->









Yeah, and I got Tony the Ternetzi back, the original centerfold of the month









I woulda kept the Elongatus if I had a tank big enough to keep both in, so I picked which I liked best, and it wasnt a tough choice either, Brandon practically begged me to sell Bundy


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think having him see my elong and knowing that I have a bad ass 7" elong didn't help matters for brandon as well, LOL


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> I think having him see my elong and knowing that I have a bad ass 7" elong didn't help matters for brandon as well, LOL


 He saw the elongatus he got today the day I got it in, its over 8" and has an evil looking set of teeth that are highly visible


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

very highly visible







To my surprise, he attacked my finger when he was first put into the tank, I think he was just a little pissed off tho


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice fish Honda....Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

you are lucky to keep such a cool fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wowser







..sweet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice fish honda throw a mouse in and video tape it!!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

mine just "smoked" a flowerhorn of the same size

very nice fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that elong has a mean look to em. congrats on your pick up.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet...


----------

